# First New Watch Of The Year....



## jasonm

A couple of firsts of this year, first watch 'in' and first 24mm lug width watch I have ever owned!!









That being the case I have no 24mm straps









(I'll put a want to trade in the trades section for a strap)

I diddnt notice unit I put the pic on screen there is a faint engraving on the back, Ill have to get a loupe to it....









Front veiw later.. 

Thank you to 'you know who you are'' for the watch


----------



## hippo

Looks good, by the way I think it goes the other way up


----------



## Bladerunner

Is that a pusher on the side of the case? Looks too small/smooth to be a crown. Is it an LCD Jase?


----------



## unlcky alf

Quartz LC Chronograph?


----------



## jasonm

Yep, its a LCD Chrono.....









My attempts of a front shot have been crap so far


----------



## Bladerunner

jasonm said:


> Yep, its a LCD Chrono.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My attempts of a front shot have been crap so far


Thanks Jase, look forward to seeing the pic when you get it sorted.


----------



## hotmog

jasonm said:


> A couple of firsts of this year, first watch 'in' and first 24mm lug width watch I have ever owned!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That being the case I have no 24mm straps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I'll put a want to trade in the trades section for a strap)
> 
> I diddnt notice unit I put the pic on screen there is a faint engraving on the back, Ill have to get a loupe to it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front veiw later..
> 
> Thank you to 'you know who you are'' for the watch





jasonm said:


> This year Ive made a decision....Im not going to buy anything, as you may know were expecting our first child in a few weeks and Ive decided that watch purchases are very low on the priority list, Ive even emptied my 'fund' account and given it to Alyson for the 'other fund'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statutory maternity pay ( taxed! :*****: ) is going to mean a big drop in our income but I have no hesitation in my decision, when she gos back to work it will be different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very lucky to have some very very nice watches, Im going to appreciate what I have first before looking at whats 'next'


That's what I think of New Year resolutions too, Jase. Bin fodder!


----------



## JonW

Ahh but... if he didnt 'pay' for the watch then thats ok.... isnt it?


----------



## hippo

JonW said:


> Ahh but... if he didnt 'pay' for the watch then thats ok.... isnt it?












?


----------



## PhilM

Come on show us the front please


----------



## JonW

Er, I wasnt saying he didnt pay... I just wondered how that worked with the rules?


----------



## hippo

JonW said:


> Er, I wasnt saying he didnt pay... I just wondered how that worked with the rules?


I see!!

No if it doesn't cost any money then you've not bought it, you've just acquired it


----------



## JonW

cool - i just thought i should check the rules in case i decide to make the same claims as Jase has for 07....


----------



## hippo

JonW said:


> cool - i just thought i should check the rules in case i decide to make the same claims as Jase has for 07....


Good luck Jon!!! I think i'm gonna try the same  Although i do have a O&W MP incoming, mind you it was a swop so that's OK


----------



## JonW

Oh Hippo, Im not really gonna do this! I just thought I should know the rules


----------



## Bladerunner

JonW said:


> Oh Hippo, Im not really gonna do this! I just thought I should know the rules


I don't think that rules & watch collecting go together Jon.


----------



## JonW

Alan, my mistake... how right you are!


----------



## Roger

Jase,

With this in mind:_

This year Ive made a decision....Im not going to buy anything, as you may know were expecting our first child in a few weeks and Ive decided that watch purchases are very low on the priority list, Ive even emptied my 'fund' account and given it to Alyson for the 'other fund' Statutory maternity pay ( taxed! ) is going to mean a big drop in our income but I have no hesitation in my decision, when she gos back to work it will be different

Can I go ahead and sell this one now?


----------



## jasonm

I keep meaning to send you a email about that....But keep stopping myself....

Sorry Roger, yep, you go ahead ....


----------



## Roger

Thats OK Jase,...know the feeling!!

First things first...family is more important than any darn watch..

Rog


----------



## Zephod

Can we see the front yet


----------



## JonW

Im starting to wonder if it even has a front....


----------



## Bladerunner

JonW said:


> Im starting to wonder if it even has a front....


I think we will have a pic soon now.


----------



## jasonm

Here it is









Its unusual in that its very thick, and is slightly 'wedge' shaped...

I like it.....


----------



## JonW

Im feeling all 'Blakes 7'


----------



## jasonm

JonW said:


> Im feeling all 'Blakes 7'


He would never find it under his sleaves...


















Whats that joke about 'wizards sleaves?


----------



## JonW

I think Mr Whitman said "Im a gynacologist and look at these all day. You sir are the biggest ive ever seen" - for those whove seen Bodies - if not you'll not understand why the Whitman quote makes sense here


----------



## Bladerunner

jasonm said:


> Here it is


Looks good Jase.


----------



## dapper

Bladerunner said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good Jase.
Click to expand...

I like that - very nice case design


----------



## jasonm

Cheers guys


----------



## PhilM

That's in good shape, better get yourself that 24mm strap


----------



## JonW

24mm Lumpy? Tho it would look kickin on mesh or a chunky leather, noice!


----------



## jasonm

Yeah, I thought maybe lumpy, but Im not sure, I would prefer a bracelet of some sort, but a lumpy may be too chunky....


----------



## Bladerunner

jasonm said:


> Yeah, I thought maybe lumpy, but Im not sure, I would prefer a bracelet of some sort, but a lumpy may be too chunky....


I think it might be too chunky as well Jase - what about one of Roy's 24mm bracelets at Â£13.95; might be a good match.


----------



## jasonm

Good idea


----------



## Bladerunner

jasonm said:


> Good idea


I do have them occasionally!


----------



## JonW

Alan - you da man!


----------



## Bladerunner

JonW said:


> Alan - you da man!


----------



## limey

JonW said:


> Alan - you da man!


.... but only in a room full of women

.... and only by a small margin







at least that's what we say here


----------



## jasonm

Just a small update, managed to win a non working example of the Seiko last night, but only because it has its original bracelet









So I should have it all tip top soon....


----------



## JonW

Well done m8!


----------



## jasonm

Ta, its coming from Sydney!


----------



## Bladerunner

Excellent Jase, nice one.


----------



## strange_too

Nice watch and well done with the strap.


----------

